

Timemaps - travel time estimation in the Netherlands - akandiah
http://app.timemaps.nl/map

======
akandiah
"Due to the good public transportation in the Netherlands distance has become
irrelevant. We can reach almost any destination by train easily and relatively
quick. In our busy lives we now think in time rather than distance. Therefore
the current maps, as we know them today, are obsolete. Thinking in time
affects a map and hence the shape of the Netherlands also depending on the
perspective from which we look. From the perspective of Eindhoven, for
instance, the Netherlands is relatively small because of the quick and easy
connections to other cities. At the same time, seen from a more remote and
small village such as Stavoren the Netherlands is much bigger. Not only the
location from which one looks, or travels, but the hour of the day is very
important.

At night the map of the Netherlands will expand because there are no night
trains and in the morning it will shrink once trains will commence their
schedules. The map of the Netherlands will never be the same again."

Source: [http://www.timemaps.nl/](http://www.timemaps.nl/)

------
edwinjm
Too bad it's limited to the Netherlands.

